# Fish ID?



## iJabo (Jul 6, 2013)

We went Jet-skiing at Blackwater earlier today. I had thought I saw a large fish swell near our camp on shore, but I dismissed it as my imagination. However, when my sister's boyfriend took off on a jet-ski, a huge fish breached the water near him. I didn't see it, but plenty of other people did. 

Size estimate was 5-6 ft. long with a large circumference. They said it was silver with a hint of gold with large scales. I was also told it had multiple pointed dorsal fin points. I thought it was flipper at first, but they were sure it was a fish. Based on the description I was thinking either tarpon, or sturgeon; any guesses?


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Your first guess is what I was thinking by your saying large scales, tarpon to me. Have you ever seen them "rolling" around your area?

Sent using tapatalk


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

I'd lay money on either Tarpon (one pointed dorsal an then mistake the tail for another) or Alligator Gar (except for the multiple dorsals, they don't have a typical dorsal).
The Sturgeon is a possibility not to be completely disregarded, but uncommon enough to be highly unlikely.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Tarpon or Sturgeon....I saw Sturgeon during gatorin' this past year all the time....State was actually doing studies on them in BW last year.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

ChileRelleno said:


> I'd lay money on either Tarpon (one pointed dorsal an then mistake the tail for another) or Alligator Gar (except for the multiple dorsals, they don't have a typical dorsal).
> The Sturgeon is a possibility not to be completely disregarded, but uncommon enough to be highly unlikely.


Gar can get huge. I've seen some up on smith lake that were easily 5-6 foot. They were as big around as a basketball.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Gulf Sturgeon for sure. This is when youll really see them and things like boats and PWCs spook them and they "sky". Gar do not do that normally.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Sturgeon


----------



## iJabo (Jul 6, 2013)

That's great to hear. I was under the assumption that the Gulf Sturgeon were near extinction, but after some research, I found that they're just 'threatened'. I've never seen one personally and after today still have never seen one, but its good to hear that they're indeed in local waters.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Sturgeon... they react to a boat. 
Tarpon, not so much.

Rare though... I've seen a couple Sturgeon jump in front of my old boat during Cobia season in the gulf. Same spot probably a week apart.

I assume it was the same fish.

Jim


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

surge....sturje....storg... yeah - what they said


----------



## River Hunter (Apr 10, 2014)

Sturgeon ALL DAY


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

JD7.62 said:


> Gulf Sturgeon for sure. This is when youll really see them and things like boats and PWCs spook them and they "sky". Gar do not do that normally.


Hahaha you would love the feeling searching fer them gators at night and while you creep along....bam one jumps at the boat and scares the begebies outta ya!!! Bunch on Escambia up off Quintette too!:thumbsup:


----------

